# Which is easier?



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been wanting to learn to knit or crochet for years. I thought about trying to learn from a book, but the pictures seemed confusing. I am working very near to a yarn store that offers both knitting and crocheting classes at reasonable prices. I would love to register for one, and was wondering which is easier? Any feedback on why you like one over the other would also be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would learn to crochet first because I think it would be easier to see how the yarn travels. Make a few small things, learning a new technique with each. Crochet is wonderful for certain things, I think, such as lace and afghans. Crochet for a year then learn knitting.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I think that crochet is easier to learn how to control the yarn at first. It gets your hands in shape, works on your dexterity. Less "things" to keep track of while learning. BUT, since you are so close to the shop.....learn them both!

I do both. And love both. Each has it's strengths and weakness'.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I do both. I think Crochet would be the easiest to learn. Crochet kinda limits you, not completely- you to square things, blankets, hand cloths, etc. You can make other things, there arent that many patterns for them.

With knitting you can make socks,sweaters & so much more.
Imo


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Amandaleigh! I'm glad you came to join us.

My grandmother taught me to knit at a very young age. Ai never really did anything with it. In high school I taught myself to crochet it was easy but really hurt my hands, made a wool coat and then never crocheted again. Took up knitting again when I was about 27, had to research myself. I've stuck with it, I love it. 

I do agree that crochet is easier to see what the yarn is doing while you work with it. But I have taught many people the basics of knitting, there are only two stitches knit and purl. Look at the differences between knit and crochet, they have different looks. Crochet tends to produce a thicker fabric, it's pretty dense but not always. What do you want to make?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

My mother attempted to teach me to crochet at a young age (7? 8?). I never got past making a chain. In my late 20's I picked it up again and managed to somehow teach myself single and double crochet well enough to make scarves and basic afghans. Really basic. Like not using a pattern, and not counting stitches. Just eyeballing it and saying "eh, that's about good, and it's kind of straight/square".

This year, I started taking knitting lessons in January with my daughters. I picked up on knitting really fast, much faster than they did, and I think it had a lot to do with my having crocheted before. Like several others have said, something about knowing how to hold the yarn really helped when I started to learn to knit.

However, now that I've been knitting for 5 months--three lessons then flying on my own with occasional questions of the lady who is still instructing my daughters--I've done about a dozen scarves, two baby sweaters, a wrap and 1.5 pairs of socks--'got a second sock' on the needles right now. I find knitting much easier and more satisfying than crochet. Reading a pattern isn't as impossible as when I looked at crochet patterns and got too frustrated to see it through.

Maybe in the future I will be able to learn more crochet stitches and actually read/follow a pattern now that I'm knitting


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

The kind of things you are interested in making would probably have more to do with which you should learn than how fast/easy it is. I do both knitting and crochet, and they each serve their own purpose. Since most here are knitters I will weigh in more on the crochet side. I use crochet for shawls, afghans and exotic headgear (see below, see, it isn't just for washcloths and afghans!). Check out Romy's crochet thread further down to see some other things you can do. I use knitting for socks, scarves, hats (and sweaters if I ever get around to them). 

Crochet Pros: 


Fairly quick to learn, doesn't take as much dexterity as knitting does for me
You only have one working stitch at a time, you can't have a needle fall out and spend tedious time trying to pick them all up.
Works up really quick for lacy things
Good for decorative edging on things
Good for making big things like afghans
If you make a mistake and have to back up to fix it, I have found crochet to be much easier
Crochet Cons:


As stated above, fabric worked in single crochet is thick and not that flexible - as witness, my crocheted socks that I attempted. Fabric worked in single crochet is good for things like stuffed animals etc that you want to keep the filling in.
Uses more yarn than knitting does
I have a harder time controlling my gauge in crochet than knitting (personal thing)
My wrist gets tired from the motions, much more than just flicking a finger over the needles while knitting. Ergonomic hooks help somewhat, but it gets tiring during long sessions (like on a car trip).
Crochet hooks are kind of boring compared to all the nifty knitting gear
I would eventually plan on learning both though, because sometimes you will see a pattern that you desperately want to do, except it is in the one that you don't do.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I am stopping at the yarn store on my way into work on Monday. I think that the deciding factor will be to see which class starts soonest and go from there.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I do both and teach both. I've found that most students seem to have an easier time learning to knit, because once you cast on, all your stitches are there, unless you increase or decrease. you can count your stitches more easily too to check your progress. Crochet just seemed to be harder for many first timers to grasp (including me so many years ago). Though I do also recommend eventually learning both, beause each have optimal applications so learning both in the long run will open up your choices for items to create.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Well for me knitting is easier.
I have tried for years to learn to crochet. All I ever get is a migraine and a big knot.
With knitting I can at least get a wash rag!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I learned how to knit when I was about 8-9, and it was really easy. In no time, I was doing sweaters with color changes and intricate patterns, baby layettes, etc. However, though I tried many times over the years, I could just never get the hang of crochet, lol. Like MJsLady, I'd end up with a bad headache and what looked like a bunch of knots instead of the nice lacy doily in the pattern. 

It took until I was 30 and laid up with a badly broken leg (captive audience!) before I finally learned to crochet. Of course, I learned with thread, not yarn, which is much easier, but back then about the only thing made with yarn was granny squares. When I teach anyone nowadays, I teach them with yarn first and let them master the stitches and gauge with that before moving them on to thread.

I have to say that overall crochet is my favorite, and I've made all kinds of things from doilies to tablecloths and bedspreads to sweaters, dresses and even bikinis, lol. It just seems to go so much faster than knitting, but some things are better knit, like socks. Crochet socks are just way too bulky. So I do both, but probably 70% crochet and 30% knit. Good luck with whichever you pick!


----------

